# A Quest For An Aluminum Plate



## Buffalo20 (Aug 10, 2017)

I have 4 steel milling machine fixture plates 

1 - 12" x 12" x 1/2" with (120) 1/2"-13 threaded holes
1 - 12" x 12" x 1/2" with (100) 3/8"-16 and (110) 1/2"-13 threaded holes
1 - 16" x 16" x 1/2" with (256) 1/2"-13 threaded holes
1 - 16" x 16" x 1/2" with (200) 3/8"-16 and (200) 1/2"-13 threaded holes

These were made up over a few years, for various jobs, while very flat, they were never ground (ungodly expensive). I've used them many times to hold oddly shaped parts. Last week I could have used a bigger one, so I decided to make a larger aluminum one. So the quest for an aluminum plate.

We have one of the largest aluminum plate cutting operation in the state, here locally. I went to see the manager, Mark, saying I was looking for a piece of 5/8" aluminum plate, about 12" x 24" or 16" x 32". There was nothing in the drop section, even close, but there is a job coming in that will yield a piece approximately 16" x 48" x 3/4", that at this point is not earmarked for another order, to be cut to the 16" x 32" size, plus the drop for future use. So that my piece, the plate is to be in next week, with the original order to be out the door by the end of the month, so I should be able to get it around 8/30.

Then the drilling and threading will start, approximately (150) 1/2"13 thread holes in a 2" square grid.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Aug 10, 2017)

A question, why would you drill and tap more holes then any single job requires?I do not understand this, please explain.


----------



## Buffalo20 (Aug 10, 2017)

set the machines up, do the plate and be done with it. the last thing I want to do is stop in the middle of the job and drill holes in a fixture plate.


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 11, 2017)

I am with Wreck.  I was going to make a catch plate to go on a back plate for turning between centers, but then remembered that every time I need to work between centers none of my dogs will fit the job and all have different extensions beyond the work.  I decided to hell with it.  When I need a setup, then I will make it.  When it needs to be modified, I will modify it.  A blank plate is like a blank artist's canvas.  It can be anything you want.  Once a bolt pattern has been drilled on a fixture plate, many of the places you might want a hole for a setup have been compromised by all the other holes.  In my book, more options is more better, and drilling a hole or three to set something up exactly like you need it is not a big deal.  YMMV.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Aug 11, 2017)

I made this aluminum face plate for lathe work, 34" in diameter.
Drilled and tapped it for the first job, the second, third, fourth jobs and so on until it has 100 or so holes now, never once have they been in the correct positions for a new part. There is no way to guess where mounting features need to be placed until you have the drawings in hand.


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 11, 2017)

I also find that directly bolting work to a fixture or plate (or, even better, directly to the table and t-slots) is much more solid than using step clamps and the like, which are more likely to let the work slip around on the fixture.  It also leaves less stuff in the way of getting to the work to cut it.  My goal is always a rigid setup with a short tool reach.  Sketchy setups make for iffy results.


----------



## chips&more (Aug 11, 2017)

Wreck™Wreck said:


> I made this aluminum face plate for lathe work, 34" in diameter.
> Drilled and tapped it for the first job, the second, third, fourth jobs and so on until it has 100 or so holes now, never once have they been in the correct positions for a new part. There is no way to guess where mounting features need to be placed until you have the drawings in hand.


That is a set up where my X & Y Trav-A-Dials would be very awkward to read.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Aug 11, 2017)

chips&more said:


> That is a set up where my X & Y Trav-A-Dials would be very awkward to read.


DRO, I haven't used dials in years.


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 11, 2017)

Wreck™Wreck said:


> DRO, I haven't used dials in years.


I have maybe 5 minutes total on DROs...  Zero on Trav-A- Dials...  They told me I am supposed to DIAL it in!


----------



## Superburban (Aug 11, 2017)

My DP came with a pre drilled fixture plate, so I don't have the experience with making, vs premade. Seeing the plate is screwed to the table, making hole each time as needed would be a pain in the rear.


----------



## chips&more (Aug 11, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> I have maybe 5 minutes total on DROs...  Zero on Trav-A- Dials...  They told me I am supposed to DIAL it in!


Who is "they"? I would tell you different


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Aug 11, 2017)

chips&more said:


> Who is "they"? I would tell you different


At this time "They" is the internet, misinformation abounds.


----------



## Buffalo20 (Aug 11, 2017)

I understand your comments, but this is the style of plate, I've used for the last 30+ yrs. You use what work for you.

so here is the 12" x 24"x 1/2" aluminum plate, with (126) 3/8"-16 and (127) 1/2"-13 threaded holes, I do need: to run the 1/8" roll over bit, in the router to cleanup the sharp edges

.


----------



## fretsman (Aug 12, 2017)

I love my fixture plate as allows me to put dowel pins in for easy setups and locating jigs. I have had the occasions of needing to add holes but like others have said, I just add them in those in-between places when needed.


----------



## Buffalo20 (Aug 13, 2017)

here are a couple of the old steel plates I have been working with


----------



## Billh50 (Aug 13, 2017)

I had a fixture plate that had 1/2 - 13 holes every 2 inches and slip fit dowel holes in between in both directions. A couple dowels and I could put something on all squared up already against the pins and then clamp it down.


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 13, 2017)

Wreck it's not any different from the variety of tombstones available for machining centers. It can greatly aid fixture designers when they know that holes they place will allow their fixtures to be set up easily and painlessly. Many have dowel holes to aid in alignment. While it may not give such advantages in a home/hobby shop, there certainly is justification for it in a production or many job shops. So whatever works for someone, no one stops them. It's their shop and their time.


----------



## Buffalo20 (Aug 22, 2017)

I set the plate up on the Rockwell milling machine, to machine a Saab 2 stroke cylinder head, to repair spark plug threads, and clean up the exhaust manifold. I spent the time to locate and attach the plate to the mill table, then had to reinstall the milling vise for a quick job.


----------



## Lowlysubaruguy (Aug 25, 2017)

I really needed to see this picture I have a piece of thick aluminum that I was going to build another bench with I think it would be better anchored to the top of my mill. Thanks


----------

